# Arabic speaking Instructor/s Needed



## akflightmedic (Apr 25, 2011)

I need bilingual (Arabic and English)instructors to teach First Responder, EVOC and train Dispatchers. There will be between 400-600 students all very excited to learn a new career. 

The work is located on a very large oil field for a very large company in southern Iraq.

If interested or if you know someone from your workplace who may be interested, please let me know. You must be fluent in Arabic and you must have some training/teaching experience.

No further details are needed or will be provided at this time as I can not waste my time on multiple inquiries from people without the qualifications first. 

PM me here if qualified and interested.

AK...


----------

